# UK expat Moving to JB



## idewar3 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

I'm relocating to Johor Bahru for a new job in January.

Does anyone have any general tips, suggestions information?

Where are the good condo's located and how much can I expect to pay?

I'm on my own but want to rent a three bedroom place for visiting family and friends.

What's the expat scene like in Johor?

Regards

Ian


----------



## kelvin lee (Oct 2, 2012)

Ian.,,,,

check out the iproperty and propertyguru website. you will gather a lot of info about renting an apartment and condo in JB.....


----------

